# Mostly Done



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

with my spring cleaning, that is. I still have a ceiling to scrub down, but hubby has to do that one. I'm too short! I've already repainted the living room and started the redecorating process. Finally, my house will look like someone actually lives in it! My problem is, I'm running out of things to do! HELP!! I don't have enough yarn to get through the next "down" phase of redecorating. (until after the next rent payment.......lol) My zone is too cold for much gardening work. Any suggestions? I'd bake ahead and freeze some, but no freezer.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

You could come clean our apartment! Right now it looks a little like a war zone!!LOL


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Jenny of the Moon, is that you? Girl, you know I"d be there and help you out if I could. I charge for housecleaning, but I'm VERY good.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Did you start your seeds yet Ninn??


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Not yet, Jem. I'm working out a chart today and getting my supplies out. Will probably put some things in the dirt over the weekend and pray that the cats leave them alone. (house cats that eat plants. grrrr.)


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I have the same problem with my cats too!


----------

